# Typecast von int nach char



## Moritz123 (23. April 2006)

Hallo!

ich hab hier nen Char-Array, der wie folgt aussieht:

```
{'0','1','2','3'}
```
Nun soll ich dessen "Gesamtwert" ermitteln, indem ich alle Werte addiere. Dazu muss ich zunächst nach int casten. Um später das Ergebnis wieder als char zurückzugeben, muss ich wiederrum nach char casten. Wie kann ich casten und die wirklichen Werte der Char-Ziffern beibehalten?
Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. April 2006)

Hallo!


```
char[] chars = {'0','1','2','3'};
        int sum = 0;
        for (int i = 0; i < chars.length; i++) {
            sum += Character.getNumericValue(chars[i]);
        }
        System.out.println(sum);
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Moritz123 (23. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für die fluxe Antwort!


----------

